# Pseudhapalopus sp Blue Rump info needed



## joshuai (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello i might be getting a little one of these and i cant find any info on them. If any body has ANY info on them it would be much apreciated thank you.


----------



## Philth (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm to lazy to go search for links, for you to read.  But just to get your mouth watering:drool:  here's a pic of one ..... ;P







Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## joshuai (Feb 5, 2009)

gettin one for sure thats one beauuutiful T lol

teresterial/arboreal?
size ?
humidity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL! Nice pic Philth

Here's an adult 
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/images/Pseudhapalopus_blue_A.jpg

I should be getting one in the mail soon. They should turn out to be a neat little T. Their common name as I have seen them is "Colombian Bluebottle". So, I guess they come from Colombia  I'm assuming they are on the smaller side, are a terrestrial, and need moderate humidity and warmth. If I'm wrong somebody please correct me!!! Now's a great time to get one too. I'm pretty sure only a few babies are left for sale in the US.


----------



## joshuai (Feb 5, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> LOL! Nice pic Philth
> 
> Here's an adult
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/images/Pseudhapalopus_blue_A.jpg
> ...


Ya i just talked to ken (ktbg) and he said that there is only about thirty in the country!! as he brought them in. i just placed my order, and thanks for the info!


----------



## _tots_ (Feb 5, 2009)

more adult pictures please?


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 5, 2009)

joshuai said:


> Ya i just talked to ken (ktbg) and he said that there is only about thirty in the country!! as he brought them in.


Besides the 12 that were here in TX since last year 

There was another import as well (I know Reptist had them for sale, so they've come in at least 3 times).  So, if ken did bring in a full 30, then I bet there's at least 50 (minimum) in the states if I was guesstimating. 

Mine are all little specs still too, imagine they'll be that way for awhile.

Eric


----------



## joshuai (Feb 5, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> Besides the 12 that were here in TX since last year
> 
> There was another import as well (I know Reptist had them for sale, so they've come in at least 3 times).  So, if ken did bring in a full 30, then I bet there's at least 50 (minimum) in the states if I was guesstimating.
> 
> ...


Not sure when he brought them in but it is possible they came from him and its possible they did not he wasnt talking dates or how many at a time, they coulda got them from him ?????


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 5, 2009)

joshuai said:


> Not sure when he brought them in but it is possible they came from him and its possible they did not he wasnt talking dates or how many at a time, they coulda got them from him ?????


Oh, I wasn't asking a question.  I know they've come into the country separately at least 3 times.  The first import was a private one (for myself and another hobbyist)... then there's been at least 2 (maybe more) imports by dealers.

Anyways, it doesn't matter... I just wanted to point out that there was more in the country than you had mentioned.  

Now, maybe I should go feed the little dust mites.

Eric


----------



## Mina (Feb 6, 2009)

They are really beautiful!!!


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> Oh, I wasn't asking a question.  I know they've come into the country separately at least 3 times.  The first import was a private one (for myself and another hobbyist)... then there's been at least 2 (maybe more) imports by dealers.
> 
> Anyways, it doesn't matter... I just wanted to point out that there was more in the country than you had mentioned.
> 
> ...


yep no big deal, but theres still not many around, and a cool lookin beast


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Feb 6, 2009)

*I*



GoTerps said:


> Besides the 12 that were here in TX since last year
> 
> There was another import as well (I know Reptist had them for sale, so they've come in at least 3 times).  So, if ken did bring in a full 30, then I bet there's at least 50 (minimum) in the states if I was guesstimating.
> 
> ...



I only brought in 20  ...had no clue that reptist brought them in though.


----------



## james (Feb 6, 2009)

*easy*

They are very easy to keep. I just crush the head on a roach toss it in there and the next day they are fat and happy.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2009)

Philth said:


> I'm to lazy to go search for links, for you to read.  But just to get your mouth watering:drool:  here's a pic of one ..... ;P
> 
> Later, Tom


Woh! thats huge mine are tinny, I suppose to have 10 of em but,
I cant find any, lol


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2009)

thank yo all for the info, cant wait


----------



## Jones0911 (May 29, 2016)

GoTerps said:


> Besides the 12 that were here in TX since last year
> 
> There was another import as well (I know Reptist had them for sale, so they've come in at least 3 times).  So, if ken did bring in a full 30, then I bet there's at least 50 (minimum) in the states if I was guesstimating.
> 
> ...


Are these slow growers?


----------



## Flexzone (May 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Are these slow growers?


I've heard there fairly slow growers.


----------



## Philth (May 29, 2016)

Its interesting how these slow growing species always seem to disappear from the hobby. On top of the original 40-50 that were mentioned at the top of this thread from 7 years ago, there's has been several more imports after that. So why are they so rare? Potentially a couple of hundred should be in the U.S. now. Where do all these slings go ????? I had to import a mature male from another country for my last mating attempt.



Jones0911 said:


> Are these slow growers?


I'll answer for Eric since this thread is pretty dated and he's not much active on the boards these days. Yes slow growing. This thread is a nice reminder that they entered the hobby in 2008. It wasn't until 2 years ago that I had my first males mature, so it took them 5-6-ish years to mature ( and I tend to grow my spiders fast here). Unfortunately my first few breeding attempts were failures. But I was pretty proud to pull the first successful U.S. today actually ( funny how this thread popped up today as well).


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## sdsnybny (May 29, 2016)

Congrats Tom!!! We need more of them..... now if they would grow a little faster LOL


----------



## Trenor (May 30, 2016)

Philth said:


> Its interesting how these slow growing species always seem to disappear from the hobby. On top of the original 40-50 that were mentioned at the top of this thread from 7 years ago, there's has been several more imports after that. So why are they so rare? Potentially a couple of hundred should be in the U.S. now. Where do all these slings go ????? I had to import a mature male from another country for my last mating attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice. Do you have some adult photos? I've been trying to look up some online but sometimes people label them wrong.


----------



## sdsnybny (May 30, 2016)

They are in the Pseudhapalopus genus pic thread.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-pseudhapalopus.71746/page-3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 30, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> They are in the Pseudhapalopus genus pic thread.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-pseudhapalopus.71746/page-3


Thanks, I should have known to look there.


----------



## sdsnybny (May 30, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Thanks, I should have known to look there.


That sub forum should come with a warning about eventual want list increases

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## igotcrabs (May 25, 2017)

Philth said:


> Its interesting how these slow growing species always seem to disappear from the hobby. On top of the original 40-50 that were mentioned at the top of this thread from 7 years ago, there's has been several more imports after that. So why are they so rare? Potentially a couple of hundred should be in the U.S. now. Where do all these slings go ????? I had to import a mature male from another country for my last mating attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tom, I got one of your babies from FNT!


----------



## Philth (May 26, 2017)

igotcrabs said:


> Tom, I got one of your babies from FNT!


Who's FNT ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 26, 2017)

Philth said:


> Who's FNT ?


Fear Not Tarantulas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (May 26, 2017)

@Philth 
Tom I have an @3.5-4" immature male from your first breeding I believe? Good for the next sac, when he is ready.  Damn they grow slow!


----------



## igotcrabs (May 26, 2017)

Philth said:


> Who's FNT ?


Fear Not Tarantulas, at least they said they were from a Tom Patterson.. assuming that it's you.


----------



## Philth (May 26, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> @Philth
> Tom I have an @3.5-4" immature male from your first breeding I believe? Good for the next sac, when he is ready.  Damn they grow slow!


My first sac was only a few months ago, so if you have a 3.5 incher its not one of mine, and likely a European import. 



igotcrabs said:


> Fear Not Tarantulas, at least they said they were from a Tom Patterson.. assuming that it's you.


Gotcha ya, yeah she bought some from me. I just couldn't figure out the FNT acronym. 

Later, Tom


----------



## sdsnybny (May 26, 2017)

Philth said:


> My first sac was only a few months ago, so if you have a 3.5 incher its not one of mine, and likely a European import.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you had a sac a few years ago, whats the average full size of the MM's Tom


----------



## Philth (May 26, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> I thought you had a sac a few years ago, whats the average full size of the MM's Tom


Actually I just checked and that eggsac was about a year ago, dam time fly's lol. Regardless they grow slow as poop, so there shouldn't be 3.5 inchers from my sac yet. Most males that I've had were about 3 inches, so yours should mature soon.


----------



## sdsnybny (May 26, 2017)

Philth said:


> Actually I just checked and that eggsac was about a year ago, dam time fly's lol. Regardless they grow slow as poop, so there shouldn't be 3.5 inchers from my sac yet. Most males that I've had were about 3 inches, so yours should mature soon.


Thanks Tom


----------

